# error while trying to access ftp server



## tfucini (Apr 27, 2006)

i am trying to access a ftp server and i get the error "The Finder cannot complete the operation because some data in "ftp://71.234.105.30/tfoo/" could not be read or written. (error code - 36).

how do i fix this? i can access the server from windows no problem lol


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 27, 2006)

Try another FTP client.


----------



## tfucini (Apr 28, 2006)

i am just using safari


----------



## virius (Apr 28, 2006)

no Safari, no Finder does FTP right.
Use an FTP Client like Interarchy Transmit or Cyberduck (if it has to be free&#8230


----------



## MisterMe (Apr 28, 2006)

tfucini said:
			
		

> i am just using safari


*Safari* does not do FTP. It hands FTP off to the *Finder*. You don't even have to bring *Safari* into it. Select _Go > Connect to Server..._. Type in "ftp://71.234.105.30/tfoo/" and your password. It should connect. If not, then do what I told you in my last post. Use another FTP client. *virius* gave you an excellent list from which to choose. I might add *Fetch* to his list.


----------

